# Amitriptyline results for severe IBS-C?



## Carol T (Jan 7, 2013)

I was recently prescribed amitriptyline as an anti-depressant to help cope with my severe IBS-C, only diagnosed about 6 months ago. What kind of results have you gotten with this? Is there else more helpful for the depression? Please respond. I really need your help. Thanks


----------



## MYIBSSZ (Jan 7, 2013)

I couldn't tolerate amitriypline. Had a really bad reaction as I take another anti depressent. Just today my gastro explained that my IBS is likely caused by my depression. Makes sense to me. He said IBS is caused by an imbalance of hormones in your gut, the same hormones that cause depression. After battling with c-diff and now the pain of IBS (which I have had for years, but never this bad), I have elected to see a psychiatrist to address my depression. Hopefully getting that under control will alleviate my IBS. I think for me the two go hand in hand. Gastro hasn't been able to get it under control, so I'm going to attack it from the depression angle. What I will not do is give up! I want my life back.


----------



## dt1070 (Oct 28, 2012)

@myibssz what anti depressant are you taking? I'm looking into this avenue now...how is it working for you? Did you have IBS C or D?


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

This may or may not be helpful to you,but I would ask your doctor some questions about why he prescribed this drug. Amitriptyline or Elavil is a tricyclic antidepressant. It has important side effects that make it useful for treatment of IBS-D and Interstitial Cystitis, the two primary ones being anticholinergic (anti-spasmodic) and it's ability to act as a pain blocker. Anti-spasmodics can be effective for IBS-D as they can be constipating, so you might query your doctor about its use for IBS-C. Some of the other anti-depressants frequently prescribed, such as SSRI's, can have a side effect of diarrhea and might therefore be a reasonable option for IBS-C sufferers. I'm not a doctor of course, but it is worth some thought.

Tricyclics are no longer front-line drugs for depression and anxiety, although they can help. There are other anti-depressants which are generally regarded as more effective anti-depressants. I think seeing a psychiatrist is a good idea. Often primary care docs are happy to prescribe anti-depressants, but remember they aren't experts in these meds, of which there are now very many, and may not be as familiar with drug treatments for anti-depressants as a specialist would.


----------

